# Joomla Site Extremely Slow



## Greg1408 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have a website created for a non-profit organization that run on Joomla 1.5 and has been working great up until yesterday. I have made no changes to it so I have no idea what has happened. It has become extremely slow. By extremely I mean I clocked it today and it took 16 minutes to load the home page! So, it's virtually useless right now. 

Does anyone know why a Joomla site would suddenly do this? It is the same for both the font-end and also the back-end.

Has anyone seen this problem with Joomla? 

gsw


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

URL?
I'd guess it's a database problem.


----------



## Greg1408 (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's the URL: www.midsouthcc.org

Sorry about that.

gsw


----------



## JesuSlaveX (Jul 4, 2003)

Ya, I'm saying its an sql issue. Looks like your web host has moved from OK to SUCKS


----------



## Greg1408 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm using SiteGround because I thought they would be great for Joomla. I hate their customer service policies. They are taking no responsibility for this problem.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You should be able to correct this through your control panel.
FWIW, Godaddy has been very good to me.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

I see that you posted on siteground's forum and got an answer from tech support. Did any of the Knowledge Base information help? Their reference to the common reasons for a site to load slowly is a good starting place. Have you recently made any changes or uploaded something new?

I have not seen this problem with Joomla and have used Joomla on Bluehost for several years with great success.


----------



## Greg1408 (Mar 14, 2009)

oldirtret,

After several back-and-fourths with lower level SiteGround support techs, where they only gave me pat pre-fabricted answers that had nothing to do with my actual site, someone finally actually took a look at my site and has given me what appears to be the first indication of a real answer. They said that my site is perfect in all ways: correctly sized graphics, not too many RSS feeds, a MySQL db that's in good shape. The only thing they could find wrong was a JCal Pro extension module that is taking a long time because it's trying to access something external and may not be finding it.

So, I am at this moment in the process of working with my site offline using JSAS. I have removed that extension and a few other non-essential extensions. I will then upload this version to the site to see if that takes care of the problem.

I'll let you know if I have success.

gsw


----------

